# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Trading] EU 60 day game time code for NA 60 day game time code

## Kennalc

I bought the wrong game time code from Instant Gaming (its for EU, I have an NA account), hoping to trade it to someone who has an NA 60 day game time card. Preferably someone who has a lot of good feedbacks already.

If you dont have good feedbacks I will ask for your NA game time code first: I have 45 positive feedbacks on a trading website I am a member of, you can click it here:



(just make a new account there and message me, as proof its really me)

As proof of trustworthiness.

----------


## Kennalc

up, any takers?

----------

